# Teichplanung



## JR´s (6. Aug. 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich habe mich mal angemeldet weil ich doch Hilfe brauche. Mein Name ist Jürgen bin 35J alt und ein "kleiner" Teich ist gestern von uns gegangen um einem größeren Platz zu geben

Noch ist kein Loch ausgehoben, weil auf dem Loch noch ein ca 1,8m hoher Hügel "sitzt"....warum der grade da hin MUSS....ich weiss es nicht!! Vielleicht wäre es sonst zu einfach

Die "Schöppzeit" nutze ich bisher zur Teichplanung!! Ich hätte ein paar Grundsatz (Glaubens)fragen zu denen die SuFu leider nichts ausgespuckt hat!

Der Teich wird einen Oberflächenaublauf und einen Bodenablauf bekommen, sollte um die 1.6m (vllt auch tiefer je nach Bizepsbeanspruchung) tief werden. Es wird ein Gartenteich also nicht steil ab wie bei den Koiteichen zu sehen! 

1. Frage : PVC Folie und schweißen? Würde es gerne selber versuchen, Material und handwerkliches Geschick vorhanden. Jemand schonmal gemacht versucht?

oder

2. Frage: Kautschuckfolie? Angeblich nahezu faltenfrei zu verlegen ohne schweißen o.ä!?! Jemand dazu eine Meinung? 

Das im mOment erstmal mein Hauptproblem Alternativen sind gerne gewünscht!

Danke und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## tomsteich (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Guten Morgen Jürgen,

wahrscheinlich wird die Grundsatzdiskussion über Glaubensfragen hier bald eröffnet. Bin gespannt, wann die Verwirrung bei Dir komplett ist  

Ich persönlich sehe keine Grund, warum man das Risiko eingehen soll eine Folie zusammenzuschweißen, außer vielleicht Du planst jetzt einen Teich von mehreren hundert Quadratmetern. Empfehle Dir eine PVC-Folie, welche Du in jeder beliebiger Form vorgefertigt bestellen kannst. Schweißen ist zusätzliche Arbeit und kostet mehr.

Auch den Bodenablauf würde ich nur über der Folie in einer Rinne machen (schon wieder so eine Glaubensfrage.....). Dies bleibt unsichtbar, da Du alles wieder mit Folie überklebst. Ein Zerschneiden der Folie toleriert keine Fehler. Auch wenn das sicher in den meisten Fällen gut klappt, wozu soll man sich das an einer Stelle antun, wo man hinterher nicht mehr ran kommt? 

Gartenteich heißt, ein Pflanzenteich mit oder ohne Fische?

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## JR´s (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi Thomas,

das mit der PVC Folie hatte ich jetzt, die Falten waren nicht sooo wunderschön! Das mit dem vorfertigen hatte ich schonmal gelesen! Klappt das wirklich? Wie ist denn da der Ablauf muss ich denen ein Foto schicken, ausmessen, kommt einer raus oder wie läuft sowas ab?

Das mit dem Rinnenbodenablauf versteh ich nicht?! Bodenablauf wollte ich ganz gerne wegen dem Dreck der sich am Boden absetzt! Macht keinen Sinn?

Die Fische schwimmen z.Z. in einem etwas größeren Planschbecken...manche sagen dazu Pool Also kommen schon wieder welche rein. Falls die Frage ab die Filterung abzielt kurze Info dazu: Ich habe eine "alte" Verrieselungsanlage von ca 6,5m3...der Überlauf des Teiches soll darin münden dann läufts praktisch durch drei Filterkammern und wird aus der Klarwasserkammer zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Der Bodenablauf sollte als "Schnellfilter" für die grobe Verschmutzung dienen! So mein Plan!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## tomsteich (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo Jürgen,

vorausgesetzt, Du hast richtig gemessen (was nicht so schwierig ist), klappt das mit der Folienkonfektionierung perfekt. Du legst z.B. eine Schnur quer durch den Teich, befestigst daran vorher im Abstand von (je nach Anbieter) 195 cm ein Stück Tesa-Band. Jetzt misst Du von jeder dieser Markierungen mit dem Maßband einmal nach links und nach rechts, überträgst alles auf ein Blatt Papier und verschickst es. 

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass die Folie wahrscheinlich zu schwer wird, um diese allein zu verlegen. Abhängig von Deiner Teichform wird sich das PVC manchmal nicht immer ganz faltenfrei verlegen lassen, das ist richtig. Um dies zu kaschieren kannst Du an den Stellen, wo es Dich stört, ein Stück Folie (da bleibt meist irgendwo etwas übrig) drüber kleben. 

Ein Bodenablauf ist absolut sinnvoll. Um diesen auf der Folie zu erstellen, formst Du am Boden und am Rand Deiner Grube eine Rinne und die Aussparung für einen oder mehrere Abläufe. Dann verlegst Du die Folie und baust Deine Abläufe samt Verrohrung in diese Rinne ´auf` der Folie. Diese kannst Du dann etwas mit Sand verfüllen und Folie darüber kleben, so dass wieder ein ebener Boden entsteht und nur noch Deine Bodenabläufe sichtbar bleiben.

Wenn Du mit Deiner Verrieselungsanlage(?) zufrieden bist und diese den gleichen Wasserstand wie der Teich hat, bietet sich eventuell auch die Ziel-Saug-Technik an (kannst ja mal googeln). Dann reicht eine Pumpe um das Wasser mittels Schwerkraft vom Boden abzusaugen und einen Skimmer zu betreiben. 

Ich möchte hier aber keine Werbung für ein bestimmtes System oder eine bestimmte Fa. machen. Das ist wiegesagt nur Eine von verschiedenen Möglichkeiten. Sicher kommen hier bald noch andere Vorschläge, welche Du Dir anschauen solltest um unter diesen auszuwählen, was in Deinem individuellen Fall am besten passt. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## JR´s (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Also das mit der Verrieselungsanlage hat bisher ganz gut geklappt...zum besseren Verständnis http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/shkwissen/Images/Hebe-Versickerungsanlage-Rewalux.jpg ! Es wird von zwei Dachflächen Regenwasser zugeleitet.Der erste Tank ist halt noch in drei Kammer unterteilt wo eine "biologische Filterung", also ohne Filtermatten o.ä. stattfindet. Der Überlauf/Skimmer wird einfach an ein Regenfallrohr angeschlossen so das dass Teichwasser wieder zurück in den ersten Tank läuft und aus dem zweiten Tank wirds zum Bachlauf gepumpt. An dem System wollt ich eigentlich nichts weiter ändern ausser die Querschnitte der Verrohrung!

Das mit den Rinnen hab ich halbwegs verstanden...ich glaub ich muss das mal googeln um nen Bild zu finden:-D Klingt aber interessant.

Ich werd am besten mal Kontakt zu so´nem Folienbastler aufnehmen um mir auch mal nen Preis für die ganze Geschichte einzuholen! Also ist Kautschuk zu vernachlässigen?!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## tomsteich (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

...ach so, ja. Die EPDM-Folie ist sicher kein No-Go, wenn Du Diese in einem Stück verlegst.

Ich habe diese bei einem früheren Teich auch mal benutzt. Ist zunächst erst mal etwas leichter und nicht so steif. Sobald Du etwas kleben musst, ist PVC wieder die erste Wahl. Dies geht bei Kautschuk nur mit einigem Aufwand und die Folie ist nicht ganz so reißfest.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## JR´s (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi Thomas,

hab diese vorgefertigten Geschichten gefunden...mal sehen was der Preis sagt! Glaube das ist sinniger als selber zu schweißen! 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## JR´s (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Guten Morgen,

irgendwie bin ich vernagelt, entschuldigung, aber bringt diese vorgefertigte Folie wirklich was in Bezug auf Faltenbildung beim verlegen oder spare ich nur qm Folie die sonst über den Rand hängen würde?

Danke und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

...wenn du es quasi zu 99 % faltenfrei haben willst, bietet es sich an eine Folienfirma zu suchen, die Dir das dann vor Ort verlegt und verklebt/verschweißt, wenn das Teichprofil recht einfach ist, sind die Firmen schon sehr gut in der Vorfertigung, aber irgendwo ist immer eine Falte...einfach mal die Preise vergleichen...mehrere Angebote einholen...


----------



## tomsteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Morsche,

je mehr harte Kanten da sind umso mehr Falten werden sich bilden, d.h. in gewisser Weise kannst Du die Faltenbildung beim Graben beeinflussen.

Den Vorteil der vorgefertigten Folie sehe ich vor allem daran, dass diese dicht ist. Ein guter Folienschweißer sollte das auch hin kriegen (hier bei einem rechteckigen Teich bei mir um die Ecke hat es nicht geklappt, jedoch hat das Vlies nach 6 Monaten das Loch abgedichtet). Die Kosten für Anfahrt und Arbeitsstunden des Schweißers sind sicher höher als der leicht höhere Quadratmeterpreis für die individuelle Anfertigung.

Deshalb würde ich wiegesagt eher Falten, welche stören, mit Folienresten überkleben. Einige legen auch ein Vlies auf die Folie (darunter ist es Pflicht!!!), ich weiß nicht ob das Dein Ding ist und wie das aussieht (ich habe ja alles vermörtelt).

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## JR´s (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Moinmoin,

ok ich werde mal zusehen das ich es so buddel das es gut vorgefertigt werden kann! 99% Faltenfrei muss es nicht sein, die Idee mit dem Überkleben finde ich schon ganz praktisch.

Wollte ganz gerne 1-2 Stufen am Rand mit einbauen um halt 3 Zonen zu bekommen! Denk das dürfte gehen rest wird dann halt überklebt! Vielen Dank für eure tatkräftige Unterstützung.
Wenn das PVC drin liegt lass ich es euch wissen:-D

Gruß
Jürgen

*Edit* Wo wir grade dabei sind hat noch jemand von euch ne Anleitung zum Anschluss des Bodenablaufs an den Filter? geht ja wohl mit und ohne Pumpe? *Edit*


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*



JR´s schrieb:


> Wenn das PVC drin liegt lass ich es euch wissen:-D


 
...na das wollen wir doch hoffen!? 



JR´s schrieb:


> Wo wir grade dabei sind hat noch jemand von euch ne Anleitung zum Anschluss des Bodenablaufs an den Filter? geht ja wohl mit und ohne Pumpe?


 
Was für eine Anleitung suchst du?

Das Rohr kommt vom Bodenablauf und geht direkt in die Vorfiltereinheit. Dort ist der Vorfilter und dahinter kommt die Pumpe. - Halbschwerkraft -

oder

Das Rohr kommt vom Bodenablauf und geht in die Vorfiltereinheit. Durch den Vorfilter hindurch in eine folgende Biofilterkammer und dann wiederum in einen Pumpenkammer, wo die Pumpe steht oder du pumpst das gereinigte Wasser direkt raus. - Schwerkraft -

oder

Das Rohr kommt vom Bodenablauf und du schließt eine Pumpe am Rohrende an und pumpst das Wasser nach oben in den Vorfilter. - gepumpte Version - macht aber weniger Sinn, da der Schmutz durch die Pumpe zerhäckselt wird oder die Pumpe ggf. verstopfen kann...

Die Frage ist und bleibt, was für einen Bodenablauf bzw. was für eine Bodenabsaugung willst du betreiben!?   Ansonsten Rohre einfach in die Anschlüsse stopfen, kleben oder verschrauben...


----------



## JR´s (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi!

Danke Wenn ich das alles mal wüsste! Hab ne Anleitung für die Schwerkraftvariante gefunden! Also noch nen Loch buddeln wo der Filter drin sitzt

Das mit der Pumpe die das bervor es gefiltert wird alles nochmal schreddert scheint nicht das gelbe vom Ei!^^

Hatte an das Teil gedacht http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS6ypOQlW0GO6RLgsx_e_UJO-nVkMTcI-NosrYakhnNRwiC1rXQ ehrlich gesagt kenn ich auch keinen anderen. Wollte den Boden dann halt etwas schräg gestalten das alles auf dieses Teil zu läuft! So der Plan!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## JR´s (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi!

Das denken ist beendet und seit ein paar Tagen sind wir fleißig! 

Zum besseren Verständnis mal wie es vorher aussah

Bild 1 zeigt praktisch die linke Seite des Gartens! Bild 2 die recht vom "Pool" mit Teich daneben! Der Bachlauf ist schon weg!

Die Erde auf Bild 1 muss zum Bild 2:-D 5 Tage später....die Schüppen haben geglüht! Die Oberarme auch


----------



## JR´s (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Heute kam dann für die tiefen Arbeiten doch lieber ein Minibagger! Echt knappe Sache sowas

to be continued.....


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Connemara (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Wow, da wird ja richtig was bewegt! Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## JR´s (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Moin moin ihr Lieben,

nach noch einigen Schweißperlen (verdammte Hitze) hab ich den Bodenablauf und Skimmer verrrohrt, Folie drin (besten Dank nochmal für den Tipp mit den Falten über/abkleben, würds nicht mehr anders machen), Wasser ist auch drin! Fotos folgen noch

Jetzt fehlt noch die Bepflanzung und der Bachlauf, da fehlt mir allerdings im Moment noch etwas die Inspiration! Vor allem was den Bachlauf angeht! Die Pumpe zum beschicken hat leider nur 12.000l/h. Hat vllt jemand einen Tipp das es trotzdem aussieht?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo Jürgen,

nur 12.000 l/h? Ich kenne jetzt die Dimension Deines Bachlaufs nicht, aber das sollte doch mehr als ausreichen. Es soll ja nur etwas plätschern(?). Kostet ja auch alles Strom.

Ich hatte früher mal einen mehrstufigen Wasserfall (ca. 1,50 m) und einen etwa 1 m breiten und 5 m langen Bachlauf mit einer (ich glaube) 6000 oder 7000er-Pumpe betrieben.

Mein größter Fehler bei diesem Bau war, dass ich jede Menge Kies in den Bachlauf eingebracht habe. Dies sieht immer nur eine begrenzte Zeit gut aus, da sich hier der Mulm sammelt und irgendwann alles verschlammt.

Der Bachlauf sollte diverse Staustufen haben. So stehen die Pflanzen auch im Wasser wenn die Pumpe aus ist. Modellieren kannst Du das unter der Folie. Alternativ kannst Du auch ein Vlies auflegen und so die Bachstruktur mit Mörtel oberhalb der Folie modellieren (da kannst Du auch Steine und Sand einarbeiten).

Größere Steine einfach so in den Bachlauf zu legen empfiehlt sich nicht, da Du dann keine Wasserbewegung mehr siehst, da das Wasser nicht darüber sondern darunter durchläuft. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## JR´s (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi Thomas,

danke für die Anregungen. Ich glaube das kommt dann beim bauen (hoffe ich) aber die Tipps sind schonmal super! Was für Pflanzen nimmt man denn optimalerweise für die Staustufen? Am besten doch sicher was ohne Substrat an den Wurzeln, oder?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo,

für den Rand bietet sich z.B. die __ Bachbunge an. Diese wuchert auch sehr stark.

Ansonsten kannst Du nehmen was zum jeweiligen Wasserstand im Bachlauf passt. Ohne Substrat, .....dass verstehe ich jetzt so, dass Du generell immer den Erdballen bei gekauften Pflanzen restlos abwäscht. In den Bachlauf würde ich eine Schicht Sand geben.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## JR´s (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi,

nene generell nicht aber es gibt ja auch Pflanzen denen die "Schicht Sand" ausreicht! Das meinte ich damit! 

Werd mal sehen ob ich da heute noch bissel was geschustert bekomme

Dankö


----------



## JR´s (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Guten Morgen,

so langsam spüre ich meine Oberarme und Hände wieder daher mal nen kleines Update!

Der Bagger konnte relativ schnell wieder weg, was man mit morderner Technik bewegt bekommt!!! Irre

Als nächstes kam der Spaten nochmal kurz zum Einsatz um Bodenablauf und Skimmer Verrohrung fertig zu machen! Ich war mehr als skeptisch, hat aber alles super geklappt

Bissel Wasser rein, Falten ziehen und verkleben (danke nochmals für den Tipp) und dann knapp 12h Wasser marsch

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## meinereiner (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich schau mir gerade deine Bilder an. Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man hinten eine Böschung.
Bleibt das so, kommt da noch eine Mauer davor? Oder wie wird das angelegt?

Wenn da keine richtige (wasserdichte) Mauer hin kommt, dann wird da bei Regen immer Erde abgespült werden. Und egal, ob du eine (richtig gebaute) Kapillarsperre hast, oder wie auch immer deine Folienverlegung am Ufer dort ausschaut, wird sich diese Erde so über den Folienrand legen, dass das eine wunderbare Kapillarbrücke geben wird.
Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die das ausdrücklich so wollen .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## JR´s (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi!

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hoffe ich hab das mit dem Rest an Teichfolie gelöst worin die Böschung komplett "eingepackt" ist. Wollte den Beitrag noch fortführen dann kam Arbeit dazwischen^^ Werd nochmal zwei Bildchen anhängen!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*



Mal so eine Frage...ist der Teich Beitrag 24, der selbe Teich wie Beitrag 22?


----------



## JR´s (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi!

Öhm ja! Wieso? Das Teil ist ja fertig...nur sitz ich grade auf der Arbeit und musste was tun, daher etwas Zeitverzögert...so schnell hab ich die Bepflanzung und Steine dann doch nicht verlegt bekommen


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

 Naja, ich bin über die üppige Bepflanzung im und um den Teich schon erstaunt. Was man alles so in 3 Stunden schaffen kann und dann schon die Fische eingesetzt. Ich meine, es sieht ganz gut aus, aber dass Wasser muss ja s**kalt sein und dann gleich Fische rein und so. Ist denn der Filter schon dran und auch eineglaufen gewesen? Auch die Bepflanzung um den Teich sieht schon sehr gut gwachsen aus. Wie viel Zeit liegt denn zwischen den Fotos tatsächlich? Irgendwie habe ich wohl irgendwas nicht bekommen!? :?


----------



## JR´s (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi!

Es ging alles ziemlich flott allerdings doch erheblich länger als drei Stunden!

Die Pflanzen habe ich aus meinem "alten" Teich übernommen und über die drei Wochen des Umbaus gut behütet, dass sie auch danach noch so aussehen! Die Sickergrube die ich als Filter nutze ist seit gut 4 Jahren in Betrieb und fasst rund 6500l, ist damit ca halb so groß wie der Teich, und sollte auch nach drei Wochen Umbauphase noch ausreichend biologisch aktiv sein!  Gefüttert wurde nach dem einsetzen der Fische natürlich so gut wie garnicht damit es sich schon noch etwas stabilisieren kann! 

Das die lieben etwas fix eingezogen sind geb ich zu, aber ich habe angesichts der Temperaturen die herrschen, das kleinere Übel bevorzugt und die armen aus ihrem Übergangsbecken befreit.

Gesamte Umbauzeit waren ziemlich genau drei Wochen! In diesem Zeitraum haben wir zu zweit ca 24qm3 Erdreich von Hand bewegt und ca das gleiche nochmal mit Minibagger und Schubkarren

Hat sich aber gelohnt wie ich finde! Jetzt hoffe ich nur das die Böschung so hält, der Einwand macht mir etwas Sorgen!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## JR´s (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem Der "Deckel" meines BA hat sich verselbständigt und liegt jetzt falsch rum auf dem Boden meines Teichs:-( Tauchen oder hat wer nen Trick? 

Bombe auch das sowas passiert wenn die Temperaturen so fallen

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## zAiMoN (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hey 

Hast du keine kleinen löcher in den Deckel gebohrt? dass ein bisschen Luft raus kann.. 
(um das aufschwimmen zu verhindern..)

also tauchen ist angesagt  

am besten mit einem Anzug damit es nicht sooo kalt ist


----------



## JR´s (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Hi!

Löcher im Deckel^^ Keine schlechte Idee^^ Leider verpasst! 

Oh man ich will nicht tauchen

Also dann, danke und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## JR´s (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung*

Werd mal rein huppen! Hoffe es klappt!


----------

